# Honey Strainer???



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone know where to purchase an inexpensive nylon honey strainer that will fit over a five gallon bucket?? Trying to do this on a "shoestring". I see the supply houses only charge about $5.00 or so, but then you get hit with shipping charges of about $10.00. Can you just use a nylon pantyhose (new)? Will this fit over a five gallon bucket??

Thanks for any/all responses.

Larry


----------



## kentuckyjeff (Jan 26, 2012)

check at your local paint store for nylon 5gal strainers


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

When you use the nylon 5 gallon strainer, get a large rubber band to place around the top to secure it on the bucket. It works great.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I've used paint store nylon strainers, Thanks to another's post, I'm ordering similar to this.
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/wine...t/nylon-brew-bucket-filter-bag-fine-mesh.html


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I buy 5 gallon painters strainer from Lowe's 2 in a pack for 3.00


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333433343335&grouped=1


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks, didn't think of trying Lowe's, but I have a store close by and will stop in. thanks for the advice.


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks, that's where i'll be headed soon.


----------

